# Lightbulb!



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, I've never seen the light come on in Teaghan like it did yesterday morning. I've been working with her a bit shaping a foot touch. I c/t when she touches a target, but up to now it's sort of been when she just accidentally walks across it.
Yesterday AM I got a target out and put it on the floor, after a minute or so of wandering and accidental stepping she stomped her little foot right on the target, then look up at me. "Is THIS what you want Dad?? Where's my treat!"

Joe


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is AWESOME! I love stuff like that!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's this kind of stuff that reinforces shaping training technique. The dog just DOES IT, without being asked, prompted, forced, etc.


----------

